
Apple: #esc { margin-left: -30px } - harrychenca
https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/791694932587184128
======
edandersen
It appears that is where the Touch Bar starts, so the Escape key/button
probably cannot be moved further to the left.

~~~
kyriakos
There goes muscle memory.

------
mordant
The irony is that on my 12" MacBook 2016, the Esc key is yuuuge.

------
HugoDaniel
Vim users can use Ctrl-C instead of ESC.

For me it is actually easier to do :)

~~~
pritambaral
Ctrl-C in vim already has a purpose. It stops any and all background
processing. I have needed and used it many times.

